

Black March - nextparadigms
http://i.imgur.com/0rvY1.jpg

======
fam
4 weeks? How about "Black Year"?

------
pasbesoin
I thought another proposal I saw, for a weekend, my actually be within the
ability of much of the interested public to achieve. While I support the idea,
I'm dubious about people's willingness and ability to commit to a month.
Nonetheless, I'm in.

I'll make one exception: O'Reilly Publishing. (In part because I don't want to
cancel my Safari subscription. Although some of that bleeds through to other,
less friendly publishers... I'll have to consider this further.) Well, and
Pragmatic Programmers and the few others who "get it" and have consistently
treated me and their customer base with respect and consideration.

